# Death of  U.S. Army surgeon.



## Muppet (Dec 28, 2008)

If I am wrong for posting this here I am sorry. This surgeon was not an "operator" but he was a U.S. service member.


The link for the report:
http://www.jems.com/news_and_articl...JEMS_editorial_board_member_killed_in_Iraq.ht

I did not know this doctor personally but I knew of his reputation and he will be missed.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 28, 2008)

When you go to this link it will say page not found. Just click the search and the first headline will be of the JEMS Editorial board member killed in Iraq. Sorry for the mess up.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Read about Doc Pryor yesterday...may he Rest in Peace.

Try this link...

http://www.jems.com/news_and_articl...MS_editorial_board_member_killed_in_Iraq.html

Or here's the home page just in case...

http://www.jems.com/index.html


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 28, 2008)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 28, 2008)

RIP Sir.  Thank you for your service.

Prayers out to your family and all who've benefited from your care.

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 28, 2008)

RIP MAJ


----------



## Ajax (Dec 28, 2008)

Made for an interesting Christmas around here.  All the best to his family.


----------



## tova (Dec 28, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rest in Peace Doc Pryor


----------



## car (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for your service, Doc.

RIP


----------



## pardus (Dec 29, 2008)

A huge loss.

RIP Doc, thank you...


----------



## Muppet (Dec 30, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Read about Doc Pryor yesterday...may he Rest in Peace.
> 
> Try this link...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.

F.M.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 30, 2008)

Fair winds, Doc. You will be missed.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 30, 2008)

Rest easy Doctor. 

Thank you for your service to wounded veterans and those you treated  currently still fighting the good fight.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Dec 30, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Doc...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 4, 2009)

Poetic_Mind said:


> Rest in Peace, Doc...



RIP Sir...damn..


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 4, 2009)

RIP Dr. Pryor. My thoughts and prayers out to his family; and to all of his friends and coworkers back at home. I know that he was held in the highest regard in his home hospital. I hope that all those whose lives Dr. Pryor touched may find some measure of solace. God Bless...


----------

